# [WinXP Pro] Problem bei Zugriff auf c$



## galdasc (8. Juni 2003)

Hi;-)

Wenn ich versuche auf meinen "normalen" Rechner mit meinem Notebook auf die Standartfreigaben c$, d$,... zuzugreifen (was bei anderen computern geht, bloß von meinem notebook aus nicht), verlangt er zwar wie gewöhnlich ein Passwort, bloß meinen Usernamen kann ich nicht auswählen. Auch wenn ich auf beiden PCs den gleichen Usernamen mit dem gleichen Passwort einrichte, kann ich weder den User auswählen noch aufgrund der gleichen Namen auf den anderen Computer zugreifen. WAS kann ich da bitte machen, dass er mich auf c$,... zugreifen lässt?? Mit net.exe hab ich auch schon etwas rumgepfuscht, rausgekommen ist aber nichts dabei 

Hilfe!! (hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem )

Danke

-/bye\-


----------



## dfd1 (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von galdasc _
> *... bloß meinen Usernamen kann ich nicht auswählen.*



Was meinst du damit?? Für mich ist es logisch, dass der Benutzername in ein Feld hineingeschrieben werden muss, und nicht nur angeklickt (wie bei WinXP Standart Login)
Oder ist das bei dir anders?


----------



## galdasc (10. Juni 2003)

es kommt ja beim versuch auf den computer zuzugreifen ein Fenster, in dem man auswählen muss, mit welchem User bzw. Passwort man sich anmelden muss, bloß bei mir kann ich halt keinen User auswählen, weil die Dropdownliste bzw. Textbox dafür deaktiviert ist.

hoffe es ist verständlicher;-)

-/bye\-


----------



## tuxracer (10. Juli 2003)

wenn Du eine neue Netzlaufwerkverbindung erstellst, kannst Du in diesem Dialogfeld angeben, das Du die verbindung unter anderem namen erstellen möchtest


----------

